# Kategorie 3 mit Halbleiterschütz



## P4ulchen (15 Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen,
bisher kenne ich das so, dass ein sicherer Ausgang eines Sicherheitsrelais 2 zwangsgeführte Schütze schaltet. Dabei ist ein Fehlerausschluss auf den Leiter durchgeführt worden. Die Rückmeldungen der Schütze werden abgefragt und bekommen ein DC von 99.
Jetzt möchte ich mit SISTEMA aber folgende Sicherheitsfunktion ausgangsseitig betrachten:
Eins der beiden Schütze ist ein Halbleiterrelais, wo die Rückmeldung auch abgefragt wird. Es handelt sich ja jetzt nicht um ein zwangsgeführtes Bauteil, aber für Kategorie 3 ist das auch nicht gefordert.
Das Schütz wird durch eine SPS Ausgangskarte von Siemens angesteuert, die durch das Sicherheitsrelais sicherheitsgerichtet Abgeschaltet wird (nach Siemens Anleitung).
Das Schütz und das Halbleiterschütz steuern ein Heizregister an.
Wäre das soweit in Ordnung und würde ich damit auch PL=d erreichen?
Die Zykluszeit ist mir bisher nicht bekannt, mir sind keine MTTFD Werte bei Halbleiter bekannt, diese versuche ich noch herauszufinden, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.

In der Norm habe 13849-1 habe ich unter Punkt 4.5.5 gefunden:
„*Beschreibung des Ausgabeteils der SRP/CS nach Kategorien“*
Wenn keine Zuverlässigkeitsdaten vorhanden sind, kann ich das auch abschätzen. Aber das geht auch nicht, da  es Voraussetzung ist, bewährte Bauteile zu verwenden. Sehe ich das so richtig?


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2021)

Ich sehe es so wie du.
Ohne Kennwerte würde ich es nicht machen.


----------

